# Clone migrate problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought a 500G Sandisk SSD when I try to migrate or clone won;t work foun out I need to change disk from dynamic to basic, tried Easus, Aeomi, cannot find an option for this change. T.I.A.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you using the software they provide SanDisk SSD Concierge Service Cloning Guide.. it has instructions on how to do it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Joe, your link is not redirecting properly. 
OP Please Do not post more then one thread about the same problem. 
Please include a screenshot of Disk Management window in the lower pane showing the Dynamic Disk.
Microsoft's rule on this is that you must delete the Dynamic Disk partitions and then in the Unallocated Space, create a new Simple Volume. This is their only way to convert a Dynamic Disk to Basic. All data will be lost, so be sure to backup first. 
Easeus says their software has a solution without data loss, though I have never tried it: Free Convert Dynamic Disk to Basic Disk Without Data Loss - EaseUS


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks sorry for the posts, I finally installed everything , but am printing the replies for future use, thanks for the link.


----------

